# Amazon WorkSpaces just made the Kindle a true work device



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> At Amazon Web Services Re:Invent conference in Las Vegas today, the company took the wraps off a new service that should make traditional desktop virtualization developers nervous. WorkSpaces is a virtual desktop service that will be hosted by Amazon.
> 
> Amazon's entry into the virtualized desktop market is sure to be an eye opener for companies like Citrix, which has been offering desktop virtualization technologies for years, as well as others that have been advancing their offerings. For instance, VMware recently bought Desktone, a company that offers virtualized desktops as a service.
> 
> But Amazon's interest in this segment shows just how large the consumerization opportunity has grown. Desktop as a service offerings allow workers to use the device of their choice, including tablets, yet still access the software they need to do their jobs.


Here


----------

